# Question regarding Wii connection



## cliche guevara (Nov 9, 2008)

I've acquired a Wii, wahey! I'm trying to connect it to a Panasonic CRT TV, but the only lead I have is a component lead (i think - 2 audio and 3 video connectors). The TV only has 2 scart sockets and the old style 3 pin connector (2 audio 1 video). I'm plugging the component lead into this, obviously two of the plugs don't have anywhere to go but it's working fine, albeit in black and white. Am I missing a lead, or do I need to buy a new one, or should it be working in full colour like this?
I'm a it confused, and four player mario kart is not as cool in black and white.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 9, 2008)

It ships with a composite lead and scart adapter. If you've not got one get one of these - it'll give a better picture than the standard composite lead n'all.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2008)

What ^^he^^ said.

Then softmod your Wii and play your downloadz.... I mean 'Backup's' of your owned games


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I've bought a scart connector off ebay, it should be here in a couple of days. Hell knows where the original is. 


If someone could link me to a guide to softmodding I'd be grateful


----------



## bmd (Nov 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I've acquired a Wii, wahey! I'm trying to connect it to a Panasonic CRT TV, but the only lead I have is a component lead (i think - 2 audio and 3 video connectors). The TV only has 2 scart sockets and the old style 3 pin connector (2 audio 1 video). I'm plugging the component lead into this, obviously two of the plugs don't have anywhere to go but it's working fine, albeit in black and white. Am I missing a lead, or do I need to buy a new one, or should it be working in full colour like this?
> I'm a it confused, and four player mario kart is not as cool in black and white.



You need a different lead too, a red white and yellow one rather than the one you've got, plugging it into a scart connector is just doing the same thing as you've already done, but through scart. As I have a red, white and yellow one sitting on my stairs, annoying my gf, you can have it.

Then check this thread for how to soft mod it.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2008)

I ordered one and it should be turing up tomorrow, but thanks.

So you need a copy of Zelda TP in order to softmod? Well that was one of the only games I wanted, and if I'll have to buy it anyway I don't know whether it's worth it.


----------



## bmd (Nov 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I ordered one and it should be turing up tomorrow, but thanks.
> 
> So you need a copy of Zelda TP in order to softmod? Well that was one of the only games I wanted, and if I'll have to buy it anyway I don't know whether it's worth it.



Yeah but you can try all the other shite games and feel pleased that you never paid for them.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2008)

Zelda seems to be going for more than any other Wii game on ebay...


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Zelda seems to be going for more than any other Wii game on ebay...


 
I wonder why????? 

Try your local Game/Blockbuster for a used copy.
I paid £17 for mine....worth every penny for softmodding alone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2008)

Addy said:


> I wonder why?????
> 
> Try your local Game/Blockbuster for a used copy.
> I paid £17 for mine....worth every penny for softmodding alone.



Hehe, that's the plan for the weekend. Do you have a link for an idiot proof step by step guide by any chance?


----------



## bmd (Nov 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Hehe, that's the plan for the weekend. Do you have a link for an idiot proof step by step guide by any chance?



If you search post 5 it's in there somewhere.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 11, 2008)

I was hoping for something a bit simpler than that. On second read tho, it doesn't look completely beyond me.


----------

